# Got cat #2 yesterday.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Not bad I been trapping for my first 2 weeks and a cat moth weeks. I am hooked now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its a beauty, Congrats. on your success.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Way to go man ! You're on a roll big time !! Congrats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job...Congrats !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

KUDOS


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great job Skinner!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice cat Skinner, way to go!!!!!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one. One more cat and I am tagged out for 2012.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow! Nice cat! Good job!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go again! Keep it coming with the CATS!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go! A cat is always great to find in your traps Makes for a great day!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one.


----------

